# Got Room For 1 More Outback



## moosco (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey got room for another outback at the rally. Sure sounds like fun. Hopefully will have some homebrew ready by then.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

moosco,

Bring some good homebrew, and we will *MAKE ROOM!*.

Seriously, we still have plenty of room, and we would love to meet you (Beer or not!). Why don't you PM or E-mail me with your rig info so we can get a grasp on how much space you will need.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Mooseco!









Just let wagonmaster PDX_Doug know all your info and he'll take good care of you









Looking forward to meeting you!


----------

